# My new Sig - no photos



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yesterday, I went to the gun shop to purchase a Sig 232 with a stainless slide. I had thought long and hard about it, read up on the 232 as much as possible and decided that I wanted the gun. I went in and started the haggling process with the store owner (we are friends) in the middle of the process, he gets a call and I start wandering around and I see a lightly used Sig 239 in 9mm for $495.00 (which made it about $100 or so less than a new 232). It has the blackened stainless steel slide and came with box and manual. I broke it down and the weapon was either lightly used or extremely well maintained.

My friend gets off the phone, and I swap out the guns, no more bartering necessary (though I did give him some grief as he claimed that he did not have any 9mm Sigs in stock) and completed the transaction. I don't have picture but it looks just like Plenty of Paws' 239.

I took it shooting today, and because of the weather, I only shot about 50rounds of mixed FMJ and JHP. No issues at all. The weapon shoots very accurately, though I was only shooting at 10 yards. 

I am in the process of getting a set of rugger hogue finger grips, some more mags and a good IWB holster clip holster like the Scout (Paws I am about to follow in your footsteps)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jeb21 said:


> I am in the process of getting a set of rugger hogue finger grips, some more mags and a good IWB holster clip holster like the Scout (Paws I am about to follow in your footsteps)


_plentyofpaws_ has the Summer Comfort, not the Scout. :smt023

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=1592&GunID=154

Congrats on the purchase!

-Jeff-


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the corrections.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow nobody local or on the internet carries factory mags for the 239 - What is this some kind of conspiracy


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not that I'm doubting your word, but pics or it never happened :goofy: :yawinkle:


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Jeb21: Congrats on the purchase. Yep, Beefy is right, I have a Galco Summer Comfort. Love both the gun and the holster. Do yourself a big favor, buy a bonifide gun belt. Old Padawan can give you some help with both purchases

And once you get to really liking the P239, I kinda think you'll be back haggling for that P232. I haven't had the opportunity to shoot or carry mine yet. I kinda just like fondling it for the time being


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the responses - I cannot do photos as my daughter has my digital camera - maybe for x-mas I can get it back. But I do like the idea that if there is no picture then it did not happen - I wonder if I could sell my wife on that idea 

Paws, thanks for the recommendation. I have the summer comfort holster for my Glock 23 and I really like it. I have the Royal Guard for the Sig 220 and like that holster as well.

I just ordered a Galco Stow & Go - I am constantly having to remove my carry gun to go to court so I really wanted a carry system that is easy on and off. I already have a Galco leather paddle holster that I bought used. I believe that it was for a slightly larger Sig - maybe the 229 but it fits the 239 very well once I adjusted the tension a bit. I am using that for now, but it requires a good coat or bulky sweater to conceal it effectively (at least on me it does).

I also ordered the Hogue rubber finger grove grips. Although those wooden grips do look very tempting. Still no luck finding addtional mags- I have a back order set up with Midway USA, but they will probably not get any in until January.

Finally, I hit the range again today with the 239 and fired another 50 rounds of FMJ. Still no issues. At 10 yards firing off hand, the 239 put together a 16 shot group that I could have covered with a single business card, including 3 xring hits. All of my misses were to the 9 o'clock position, which if I remember correctly means too much trigger finger. I also fired my last two rounds at a 5"steel target at 50 yards. I just missed with my first DA shot and then hit it with my second shot, which was SA. Not a bad way to end a range session.


----------

